# How can I tell if my pet rat is a half wild?



## Susinko (Apr 29, 2008)

I have a beautiful agouti male rat that I got from the pet store a year ago. (Not the best place I know but the only one anywhere near here.) I've gotten plenty of rats from this pet store (a family run business) but this rat acts like a wild rat. He doesn't like to be held or played with. He doesn't really like leaving his cage. If you do hold him he screams like you are actively eating him and will wildly flail until he gets away from you. He really doesn't like humans at all. He hates loud noises much more than the other rats.

I remember someone else talking about half wilds she was raising after a wild male rat got to her girls. What I remember about the post seems to fit my Splinter. Do you guys think he's a half wild? If he is, what in the world can I do to make him calm down! He does seem to love his much much calmer cage mates. But I hate to leave him in his cage so often! And I hate causing him to freak out when I take him from his cage!


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

What does his belly look like? White, or gray?

He sounds like he is jut undersocialized, but we can rule out half wild if he has a white belly


----------



## Susinko (Apr 29, 2008)

He has a gray belly. He does have two white bracelets on his front feet, but he's gray undernieth. And it we have tried to socialize him. He isn't our first rat. We are on our 17th! (Not at the same time!!) But I have never had a rat act like Splinter does.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

I don't know if wilds can have white cuffs, hmm.

Oh I wasn't blaming you, some rats just will not be socialized no matter what. 

I know lilspaz has experience with half wilds, hopefully she will notice this post.


----------



## Snippet (Dec 30, 2010)

As smesyna said, some rats will never warm to humans. Doesn't mean they're wild/ half wild, they could be from lines that produce skittish rats. 

If he isn't already, neutering can help calm him down.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Snippet said:


> As smesyna said, some rats will never warm to humans. Doesn't mean they're wild/ half wild, they could be from lines that produce skittish rats.
> 
> If he isn't already, neutering can help calm him down.


Neutering is not a fix all and it shouldn't be taken lightly, after all it is surgery. It will only take away hormone related problem behavior. Neutering will not improve socialization; training will.


----------



## Snippet (Dec 30, 2010)

I didn't say it would fix everything, but an excess of hormones will put him on edge.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

If a boy is hormonal, no amount of socialization will fix it. It really calms them down to no longer have hormones raging through their body. This boy may not be, but I'm just saying. Also, many people spay and neuter all their rats, neutering poses a risk, as all surgeries even for humans do, but it is a relatively easy surgery. Most of us don't even think twice about altering our cats, dogs, rabbits, etc, and there us a risk there too.They have come a long way with rat surgeries.

For females especially, I have a spay all incoming pets policy, because tumor removals are pretty much inevitable with rescues, so surgery is better while young and healthy.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

besides what you have said, what else makes you think you have a half-wild rat? So far I am just seeing a badly socialized, fearful boy.There's some very definitive signs. How old is your boy?

My halfies have lovely berky bellies, and 2 of these girls have white going up their bellies










A baby pic of one of those unusual girls









This is Mae, who is my escape artist...taunting me again.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Oh oops I thought halfies had to be selves.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

smesyna said:


> Oh oops I thought halfies had to be selves.


You'd think so wouldn't you?


----------



## Snippet (Dec 30, 2010)

Those girls are lovely! What are they like as pets?

As far as I know hoody x self= berkies.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

You learn something new everyday xD
I also thought they had to be selfs.
I suppose to an untrained eye one could mistake them as super pristine agoutis.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Snippet said:


> Those girls are lovely! What are they like as pets?
> 
> As far as I know hoody x self= berkies.


Unfortunately they were born at a foster's home and I didn't get my hands on them until they were over a week old. they didn't get socialized from birth like my 2 boys and they show it. Some can held, some patted, some like to play, some like to lick, and one likes to bite...I never know which girl it is too 

My halfie boys are much more sociable and more like domestics then the girls. Java and Marsky are huuuge and live with 2 teeny beige hoodie girls. J & M were neutered about 4-5 months of age (a month apart) but still have a lot of wildie tendencies. They are pretty good with me, but can get spooked easily and the tracks those 2 leave behind if they go across you? Ouch. I love my big boys. ;D


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Adorable babes you have there lilspaz


----------



## Susinko (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm sorry it's taken me so long to reply. Things have been crazy here.

There are several reasons why I was wondering if my ratter was a half wild.

I love my ratters and I hold and let them play all the time. You can usually find me with at least one rat on me at any given time. I have socialialized many rats. I've had rats that seemed to love humans from the moment I've brought them home and rats that seemed to think that all humans were demons. In the end they all became loving pets, some wanting more human interaction than others. With is fine of course. Each rat has had his or her own personality.

But Splinter does NOT seem to want any interaction with people. At all. I have never had a rat scream almost every time he was handled. He's over a year old and I got him with he was just weaned and I have made little progress with him. He will now take food from people and does not nip anymore. Even when held. He is so skittish with movements and loud noises.

That rung a bell with me. I remember someone on this board talking about her half wilds and saying that they required more work with socialization than the domesticated rats. So it started me wondering.

I don't know if this is normal variation in a rat's body type but, he also seems to have a much bigger head in proportion to his body than the six other rats.

Anyway, I love my Splinter very much. He's a wonderful rat. I would get him again if given the chance. I just want him to be happier and to be able to handle him. I was wondering if why he was so scared all the time was because he's a half wild. And if he was, was there something special I should do to help socialize him.

If anyone has any ideas, I would be grateful to hear them. ^_^


----------

